# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Dominik's Return

## dominik

Hi, coming back to planted after going into marine 2 and half years ago.

My once 3ft tank


The same 3ft tank before i sell off

----------


## dominik

I will be converting my 3ft marine tank into a freshwater planted tank.

My marine tank before i tear down everything.

----------


## dominik

> hi, what will u do with your fishes? i might like one or two stuffs from u, mayb equipment or something?


all livestock, lockrocks and sands already sold off.

Left with some equipment , test kits and additives. You can PM me for details.

----------


## Jervis

Finally got a chance to see your marine tank... so you were the Moss master?  :Surprised:

----------


## dominik

> Finally got a chance to see your marine tank... so you were the Moss master?


you mean my ex Freshwater tank? I am no master in moss, it just that moss can be easily grown. :Smile:

----------


## dominik

Finally setup the 2 tanks. They are linked together, sharing the same sump and the chiller.

----------


## dominik

Tomorrow will go C328 to get some glosso to plant.

main tank

----------


## dominik

Will use this tank to breed shrimps.

Sub tank

----------


## torque6

Very neat cabinets. But you have place your smaller tank into it ??

----------


## dominik

> Very neat cabinets. But you have place your smaller tank into it ??


you mean how i place the tank into it? the main 3ft tank comes with the sump. the sub tank and cabinet is custom built to house the chiller and the sub tank. i have made a hole at the side of the main cabinet to link to the sub tank. the sub tank use to be my refugium for marine.

----------


## Jervis

Looking real nice bro... keep it up! How about more driftwood?

----------


## torque6

> you mean how i place the tank into it? the main 3ft tank comes with the sump. the sub tank and cabinet is custom built to house the chiller and the sub tank. i have made a hole at the side of the main cabinet to link to the sub tank. the sub tank use to be my refugium for marine.


hehe, very creative.

----------


## dominik

This is my cheap external CO2 reactor. Drill a hole on the top cover of the resun FR for injecting the CO2. Placed some small bio balls inside and that is.
Total cost can be inside $20. 2nd hand resun FR cost around $15 and the rest of the items can be found somewhere in the storeroom  :Grin:

----------


## torque6

Very innovative design dom. How small does your reactor's bioballs measure up, they look nano.

----------


## dominik

> Very innovative design dom. How small does your reactor's bioballs measure up, they look nano.


i think is 2cm diameter.

----------


## aquanatix

Liking your this tank compared to your Apisto tank!
This one layout crazier,hardscape looks better because of mix matching of various rocks and DW. If this tank matures,it's gonna look fantastic! A pity the sump taking up space,if not i'm sure you can find many plants to occupy the space!You have so many choices of flora to go,anything in mind besides glosso as foreground?

----------


## torque6

2cm is abit big for my reactor, i was looking for close to 0.2-0.3mm.

----------


## Jervis

> 2cm is abit big for my reactor, i was looking for close to 0.2-0.3mm.


0.3mm diameter bioball? It's thinner than most paper bro  :Surprised:

----------


## dominik

> 2cm is abit big for my reactor, i was looking for close to 0.2-0.3mm.


0.2mm? hmmm you can use sand...

----------


## torque6

My comestic reactor is slightly at 10cmx2cmx5cm in depth, so about .5mm or less with about 5 of them will do nicely. Nano tanks like that, snails/fish and diffusor all have to be nano lol.

----------


## C_Aquatics

Welcome back...ireally dig ur cabinet setup

----------


## dominik

> Welcome back...ireally dig ur cabinet setup


thanks. this is my fishy corner


cabinet doors opened.

----------


## jasonc

Like your fishy corner very much, I do hope I have a big place for that too.......keep update us, thanks!! :Grin:

----------


## dominik

> Like your fishy corner very much, I do hope I have a big place for that too.......keep update us, thanks!!


this room used to be mine computer cum mahjong room. now it has become my fishy and computer room.

Update on my sub tank aka shrimp tank


low grade CRS and green/blue shrimp

----------


## dominik

Update on main tank

another view

----------


## Jervis

Love your fishy room very much Dominik... well done! Now how come your Neon Tetras are not schooling?  :Grin:

----------


## dominik

> Love your fishy room very much Dominik... well done! Now how come your Neon Tetras are not schooling?


fishes school when they feel there are threats around, so no schooling means no threats and they are happy. :Smug:

----------


## Jervis

> fishes school when they feel there are threats around, so no schooling means no threats and they are happy.


Emm... then you will have to introduce a "threat" into the tank  :Laughing:

----------


## dominik

> Emm... then you will have to introduce a "threat" into the tank


yup. might get a pair of Ram or apisto

----------


## Jervis

> yup. might get a pair of Ram or apisto


Yeah I think a pair of Ram is perfecto!!!  :Grin:

----------


## torque6

So wheres the computer ? :Grin:

----------


## dominik

> So wheres the computer ?


opposite the fish tank. i think post #6 and #7 on the tank got a reflection of the screen.

----------


## torque6

Oh,i saw the lcd screen. lol. Your study room looks quite big.  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Seems like your Apisto 2ft tank is getting quite a bit of sunlight... giving you any temperature problem?

----------


## dominik

> Seems like your Apisto 2ft tank is getting quite a bit of sunlight... giving you any temperature problem?


it only get half the sunlight in the afternoon. the temp have not exceed 29 deg before. It always range from 26 to 28+ deg. i think it actually help when the weather is windy, it kind of cool down the tank.

----------


## dominik

catch out all the fishes and did a bit of rescape. Replant the glosso, this time round no fish to nip at them.

----------


## dominik

Cypto. Don't know it's name.

----------


## dominik

Sword plant, don't know the exact name.

----------


## Jervis

The last shot is particularly clear bro... you upgrading camera also?  :Laughing:  Very healthy looking Sword plant btw  :Smile:

----------


## dominik

this plant look like mini windelov.

----------


## dominik

> The last shot is particularly clear bro... you upgrading camera also?  Very healthy looking Sword plant btw


no money, can only use those point and shoot camera :Wink:

----------


## dominik

cheap lotus plant, growing very fast.

----------


## dominik

i think these are the fake gu jing plant.

----------


## dominik

mini java fern

----------


## dominik

HC on the rock. very lumious.

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

> mini java fern


wow... are those of a different species? Or are those just young plantlets?

----------


## dominik

> wow... are those of a different species? Or are those just young plantlets?


actually i don't know what they are called. they don't grow big.

----------


## Jervis

I didn't know they have mini Java Fern  :Laughing:  I wan that in my tank  :Smile:

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

wow... where can we buy those?

----------


## dominik

> I didn't know they have mini Java Fern  I wan that in my tank





> wow... where can we buy those?


I didn't buy them. It came together with the DW which my friend give it to me.

Can come my house and view. Can give both of you some.

----------


## jasonc

> I didn't know they have mini Java Fern  I wan that in my tank


I noticed that in many ADA tanks' has this species too, I like it very much. Just that at the moment hard to get in lfs.

----------


## dominik

> I noticed that in many ADA tanks' has this species too, I like it very much. Just that at the moment hard to get in lfs.


haha i can start selling them. Throw away some during scaping, wasted :Knockout:

----------


## Jervis

> haha i can start selling them. Throw away some during scaping, wasted


Sell them as "Mini Amano Fern"?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Panut

you bought the "fake gu jing" plant from Colourful right?

----------


## dominik

> you bought the "fake gu jing" plant from Colourful right?


Nope, bought from polyart. this plant quite common.

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

> I didn't buy them. It came together with the DW which my friend give it to me.
> 
> Can come my house and view. Can give both of you some.


wow... Really? That would be great! When would be a good day for you?

----------


## dominik

> wow... Really? That would be great! When would be a good day for you?


maybe sunday night but can't give alot, maybe a few leafs only. growth not very fast.

----------


## torque6

Mini java ferns looks good, but dont think there is, probably young seedlings bunched together.

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

Then it's alright dominik bro. Don't wish to take some from you, when you don't have enough for yourself.  :Smile:  I have no real need for them anyway. Thanks nevertheless!

----------


## Mizu World

> I didn't know they have mini Java Fern  I wan that in my tank


There is a true version of the 'Mini Java ferns'. It's called Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'.

One thing to differentiate them from the young shoots of regular Java Ferns is to look out for the hammered effect on the leaves.

----------


## torque6

Ben, thanks for sharing !

----------


## C_Aquatics

oohhhhhhhhhhhhh.....see I knew that, but was testing everyone! :Wink: 

Seriously, looks great

----------


## dominik

I am thinking of taking out the DW and put in these two newly bought bogwood.


Trying to see which design is better.
#1

#2

#3


How long does it take for the bogwood to sink if i soak them in tank now?

----------


## torque6

new bogwood takes quite some time to actually sink. However, you can secure them with stones in the meantime.

----------


## jasonc

:Laughing: Hahahaha.......like the way you showed the DW photos.....feel like Jacky Chan & Jet Lee fought at your place....... :Jump for joy:  :Blah:

----------


## Verminator

#1 & #3 are good. I reckon more can be done with #3 in the way of planting and scaping it. Can you see an anubias nana under that little arch, that would look very nice.

----------


## dominik

> new bogwood takes quite some time to actually sink. However, you can secure them with stones in the meantime.


how many days, weeks or months will that be? If it takes along time to sink i might not want to change.





> Hahahaha.......like the way you showed the DW photos.....feel like Jacky Chan & Jet Lee fought at your place.......


have not watch that movie yet.




> #1 & #3 are good. I reckon more can be done with #3 in the way of planting and scaping it. Can you see an anubias nana under that little arch, that would look very nice.


now plan is on hold, pending the time needed for the bogwood to sink.

----------


## tcy81

i guess you need to soak it in a big tub of water first.
i think i will take quite awhile for it to sink normally.
or you can tie big pieces of rock to hold them down.

----------


## Cloud-Strife

Picture #1 looks like alien face hugger

----------


## dominik

will not be changing the DW for now. now find that the bogwood colour not nice. the old wood looks very good but expensive.

----------

